# Shimano SLX Kurbel FC-M660-10, Single Speed only!



## fenner (15. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280677865807&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

